# Are people typically scarred of the Red-eyed bunnies?



## Tweetiepy (Sep 14, 2010)

I seem to be reading that the red-eyed variety of rabbits is not at all desirable - is this true? Or do people just not like them because their eyes are freaky? My son laughs when we bring Peaches out into the sun, his eyes go all white it seems - Is this why it is not a desirable trait or is it something else. Do people just find them freaky?


----------



## Suz (Sep 14, 2010)

I do. It's just creepy to me and I don't like seeing it. No offense the poor bun at all, I just can't handle seeing those red eyes every day. I'm sure they are wonderful buns though. Just as long as they stay at someone else's house.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 14, 2010)

I love the REW's. I have a REW JW. And I feel in love with a REW LH at the show on Saturday.


----------



## sugapwum (Sep 14, 2010)

I think REWs are beautiful. We have Mini Rex does that throw them. I don't find the eyes creepy at all.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 14, 2010)

My Pippin was a REW. He was so beautiful with is pretty ruby eyes.
Some people are just prejudice.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 14, 2010)

I haven't heard that REWs are undesirable for any reason other than personal preference.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 14, 2010)

everyone has a preference--we like our two.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 14, 2010)

As a breeder of only REWs (right now, anyway) I do find that people won't get them because of their eye colour. I've heard some VERY crazy things...like them being Devil's bunnies, or people won't get them because it's against their religion to have an animal with red eyes...:rollseyes. Really strange things any way around. 

Really, their eyes aren't that bad. People think they are this color: :Xbut they aren't. They are more light lavender, with a pinkish tint over it. 

When I first got a REW, well actually he was born here, I was a little weary, but I grew accustomed to it... otherwise I wouldn't have 8 REWs in my rabbitry right now.  

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2010)

I didn't like them at first but fostered one and I am in love with them now.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh I think they are utterly gorgeous. My first hamster was an albino dwarf, and he was just the cutest little thing. Pure white fur with his gorgeous light pink eyes. 

I guess I can understand some people not liking them but I really like the idea of a pet not being conventionally perfect- it makes them seem so unique. My Benji has scars down his ears where he was attacked while in the 'care' of his previous owner but I just think they make him more special- who he is. My Pippin has one ear up and one ear down, and I adore that too .

Jen


----------



## la~la~land (Sep 14, 2010)

I think REWs are gorgeous


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Sep 14, 2010)

I love REWS but here were i live they are VERY hard too sell.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 14, 2010)

I like them but I think they bring back memories of other industries that rabbits have been used for in the past, where they weren't kept as beloved pets, but used more for labs and agriculture. It's guilt by historical association.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 15, 2010)

REW's - Love em!


----------



## TCRabbitry (Sep 15, 2010)

I have three REWs in my program right now. Two does and a buck.


----------



## DebsBuns (Sep 15, 2010)

I never used to like them along with REW guinea pigs. Now I have two REW piggies and love them. Now I think the eyes are beautiful.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 15, 2010)

My REW Snowball is the best, most loving rabbit ever. I call her "Craisin Eyes." I get a lot of people tell me that it freaks them out. Seriously, you get used to it and never really notice after a while.


----------



## butsy (Sep 15, 2010)

butsy has red eyes and i love them  they are more pinkish !


----------



## Tweetiepy (Sep 15, 2010)

Peaches isn't really a REW he's a pointed white with red eyes, but I agree, in the sun it's freaky cuz they look white - he actually looks dead if I can manage to flip him over on his back and he trances - I had to check for the twitching nose to make sure he was still alive.


----------



## Moro Ferret (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a rescued albino ferret that was given up because his "eyes were red and reminded (the person) of a rat". I have heard that "red eyed remind me of rats" thing several times.

1) Any albino animal is going to have red eyes.

2) Rats rock either way.


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 2, 2010)

they just freak me out. its a bad predjudice but i just cant get past it


----------



## farmerchick (Dec 2, 2010)

i was creeped out at first, 3 of my 4 buns have black "normal" eyes and my new zealand mix has red eyes. i find actually with his red eye i can see his pupil and where hes focusing and looking, and it gives him an expression. the other rabbits because their eyes i can't tell where their looking or anything and actually that is kind of creepy 

sometimes it seems like the rabbits are watching things walk around my house that aren't actually there.... lol

my only problem is, i had 2 buns that went through pasturella and ever since that horrible experience i check for symptoms all the time and with his red eyes its hard to tell if hes got that symptom or not, you got to look at the skin around the eye to see if thats red too..


----------



## Yield (Dec 2, 2010)

_Albino eyes never bothered me, but it bothers my dad a lot. My mom a little. I really want a himalayan or californian, they're so beautiful. I don't mind the red eyes c:_


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 2, 2010)

I never really was a fan of the red eyes. But i will be getting a new girlfriend for rocky. Shes a REW. I dont know how ill feel about it but im sure ill get used to it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 2, 2010)

Does not bother me.

There is a pretty REW/Lionhead mix at the shelter who is so happy to get petted from me. I like to see her full of energy when she runs and binky in her kennel.


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 3, 2010)

I just love my REW's and have atleast one I think in the nestbox......Toby


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Dec 4, 2010)

I have two rabbits with red eyes and tehy dont bother me at all, but they bother the rest of my family, I personally couldnt care less, my most friendly and nice rabbit is a red eyes rabbit


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 5, 2010)

I was never a fan of REW animals, I wasn't scared of thought they were evil they just never did anything for me....

Until one day a little REW peruvian guinea pig named Kirby came into my life, he was the absolute sweetest animal on the face of this earth, then I got Pickles, my REW flemish giant and he is an absolute sweetie, now I am totally in love with REW animals.


----------



## Djakarta (Dec 8, 2010)

You don't like red eyes ??







How is that possible?







They match the pink of my ears so well...







It's true, it's hard to capture their beauty in a photograph...







I guess if you don't like red eyes, you just haven't met the right bunny, yet...


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 8, 2010)

to be honest i hated them untill reading through this thread and is like all of a sudden my opinion changed.

i think it was the last set of photos. so cute


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2010)

*Djakarta wrote: *


> It's true, it's hard to capture their beauty in a photograph...


Why don't you send her to me, and let me take a picture of her. :whistling


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 9, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Djakarta wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It's true, it's hard to capture their beauty in a photograph...
> ...





:nodBeautiful bunny! I really like REW's (I have two) I think they are beautiful :bunnyheart


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 10, 2010)

People don't like REW because they are true albinos, they are like a ghost rabbit.

Personally, I like them. They are beautiful rabbits.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 10, 2010)

I used to think that REW were rather undesirable until i got my lionlop Lint. I wouldn't even consider her eyes red as they seem rather light purple. I have another REW in my ND breeding program. I think of her as a very attractive doe but I realize they are not commercially sellable. So I admit I would consider how many REW I'd produce if I I pair my rabbits up for breeding. I would avoid breeding more than I want to keep myself.


----------

